
Web 2.0 Expo Keynote: Amazon's Web Scale Computing Platform - dawie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/web_20_expo_keynotes_amazon.php
======
dawie
Funny how they sing the same song all the time. ie. We have the biggest data
center in the world, now you can use it. We don't make money now, but we will
make shit loads in the future. Sounds like web 2.0..

